# Yet another record close!



## Dick Foster (Feb 12, 2020)

And more democommie tears.


----------



## JGalt (Feb 12, 2020)

That's ok. Bernie will "fix" that mean old stock market. You betcha.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 12, 2020)

JGalt said:


> That's ok. Bernie will "fix" that mean old stock market. You betcha.


Actually ,I want to see Bloomberg BUY the nomination by getting all the Super Delegates. And Bernie to get the "Popular Vote". That would be FUNNY!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2020)

San Souci said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > That's ok. Bernie will "fix" that mean old stock market. You betcha.
> ...



  No worries.
Bloomberg will just buy bernie another weekend place and he'll slink back into oblivion.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 12, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


But his pencilneck VOTERS will be offended.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 12, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> And more democommie tears.


Armageddon!!!

Just as Wrong in the Trillions column Krugman warned us


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2020)

San Souci said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...



  I certainly hope so.
Last time they were offended they stayed home for the election.


----------



## eddiew (Feb 29, 2020)

Bad news folks  Another disease discovered    Assholeitis  Found first in trump WH and spread to Republican senate  No know cure  yet


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 29, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Bad news folks  Another disease discovered    Assholeitis  Found first in trump WH and spread to Republican senate  No know cure  yet



The cure is 3 more Trump justices on the Supreme Court...…...


----------



## eddiew (Feb 29, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Bad news folks  Another disease discovered    Assholeitis  Found first in trump WH and spread to Republican senate  No know cure  yet
> ...


You want to give cancer to America  ?? We're sick enough with the AH trump in our WH


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 29, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...



Cancer?
No.
Just 3 or 4 more conservatives on the Supreme Court.
And another 8 Republican Senators and 50 more Republicans in the House.


----------



## justoffal (Feb 29, 2020)

San Souci said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > That's ok. Bernie will "fix" that mean old stock market. You betcha.
> ...



Yeah then they could settle it the old Hawaiian way.... A battle to the death.... In this case I suppose I could always use geriatric hats and canes.

Jo


----------



## San Souci (Mar 1, 2020)

justoffal said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


How about a pushup contest?


----------



## San Souci (Mar 1, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Eventually they will grow up. Usually as soon as they have to EARN their first PayCheck. Only a few STAY like that idiot AOC.


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> And more democommie tears.


By record, you mean the 4000 point drop in little over a week?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 2, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> And more democommie tears.


Didn't we just have a crash that was bigger than the 2008 crash Bush caused?  Did you post/brag about that?

And, I asked this yesterday but no one answered.  How come if I put money into my 401K every month, how come I'm not getting rich buying low?  Us 401K investors invest every month regardless of if the stocks are up or down.  So shouldn't we be buying a lot of stock really low when the stock market crashes?

Please cons, don't be smart asses.  Don't try to suggest I'm stupid for not knowing because I think it's a scam.  I think a crashed market should mean cheap stock and us monthly investors should be making out great when this happens. The only ones who should be crying are people who are trying to retire this month.  They will have to wait for the stocks to go back up.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 2, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Oh, so not just any cancer.  Stage 4 inoperable asshole cancer.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > And more democommie tears.
> ...



*Didn't we just have a crash that was bigger than the 2008 crash Bush caused?*

Bigger? No.

*How come if I put money into my 401K every month, how come I'm not getting rich buying low?* 

Depends, how many months have you been doing that?

* So shouldn't we be buying a lot of stock really low when the stock market crashes?*

If you have cash sitting on the sidelines and you feel this is a temporary dip, you should definitely do that.
If you have a long enough time horizon before you retire or need the money for something else, do it.

*Don't try to suggest I'm stupid for not knowing because I think it's a scam.*

That's not why we think you're stupid.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...



Leave Obama out of this, poor guy, looking at Michelle all day.
He's suffering enough.


----------



## miketx (Mar 2, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> And more democommie tears.


One of the loser demobabblers here was predicting a market crash today. You mean to tell me the demstains are full of crap? lol


----------



## eddiew (Mar 2, 2020)

Close this


----------



## miketx (Mar 2, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Close this


----------



## eddiew (Mar 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > And more democommie tears.
> ...


It wasn't I  but be careful   It still might sink  Huge fluctuations 1000 points with the futures


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 2, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Foster said:
> ...



Thanks for the reply.  I'm just wondering why guys like me aren't happy the stock market took a dump.  That should mean the money I put into my 401K this month is buying up a lot of really cheap stocks.  Is that how it works?  

And when the stock market is up, doesn't that mean I'm paying a lot for each share I buy?  

So you would think a guy who isn't retiring for another 13 years would hope the stock market stays bad until election day.  I'll make a killing.  I contribute the same amount every month no matter what.  20%.  Then have it go up as soon as the baffoon is made a 1 term president.


----------



## miketx (Mar 2, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The buffoon was a 2 term pres. Trump replaced him in 16.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 2, 2020)

miketx said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You're a buffoon and I'll prove it.  

Trump: We're Going To See Economic Growth Of 4, 5 And Maybe 6 Percent

U.S. Economic Growth Slowed In 2019 To 2.3%

2.3% growth.  The buffoon said he'd give us 6% growth.  FAIL!  

Seems like Obama wasn't so bad after all.  You were fooled into thinking he wasn't doing a good job.  Look at Trump's failing number.  2.3% growth?  Pathetic.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



* I'm just wondering why guys like me aren't happy the stock market took a dump.  *

Loss aversion.

Why Stock Market Losses Feel More Extreme Than Gains

*So you would think a guy who isn't retiring for another 13 years would hope the stock market stays bad until election day.  I'll make a killing. *

You'll make even more when Trump wins again.


----------



## miketx (Mar 2, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Ok, waiting for the proof.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 2, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Yea but then will come another Great Recession like the one GW caused. And I won't have my ss cut 20%.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Trump: We're Going To See Economic Growth Of 4, 5 And Maybe 6 Percent

Yeah, that's awful! What did you think about Biden's comments in 2010 about "Recovery Summer"?

*Seems like Obama wasn't so bad after all. *

Still the worst.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Recessions happen. Buy more stock.
At least we won't have Obama screwing up the recovery.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You mean Trump is encouraging off-shoring and replacing American engineers with H1-Bs?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 2, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Yea.  worst than GW?  Got hit on 9-11, lied us into Iraq.  Stole 2 elections and caused the Greatest recession since the Great Depression.

Your comment only proves how one sided you are.  Clearly GW took the title from Carter and no one has taken it from GW.  You're ruining the title of "worst president ever" if you will take it away from Bush and give it to every/any Democratic president.

I remember when you guys said Clinton was the worst too.  Stop it.  It's no fun if you will just assign it to whoever the next Democrat is regardless of if they get us out of the great recession with 80 straight months of job gains.

And by the way, Trump and you guys said those monthly jobs numbers were pathetic.  But Trump's numbers are the same.  This reminds me of you guys saying Obama's 2.2% growth number was pathetic and unacceptable and then Trump's number last year was 2.3%.  He promised 3,4 even 5% growth.  Fucking liars and idiots who defend the liars.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 2, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



he didn't screw up any recovery.  We added jobs every month.  Not one step backward.  

Trump screwed up 2019 by starting a trade war with China.  He only had 2.3% growth last year because of it.  His own doing!!!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 2, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I bet he is.


----------



## eddiew (Mar 2, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yeah  the buffoon  that had 75 straight months of 6 digit employment gains giving a jump start to the moron trump who thinks he did it all by himself


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



*Yea. worst than GW?  *

Economically? Yeah, Obama sucked. 

*Stole 2 elections *

Don't be in a tall building election night. The 4th theft might kill you. DURR.

*I remember when you guys said Clinton was the worst too.*​
For a rapist scumbag, Clinton couldn't screw up the economy very much.​​*This reminds me of you guys saying Obama's 2.2% growth number was pathetic*​
Yeah, he was pathetic. Imagine what it would have been if he could have crushed oil.​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



*he didn't screw up any recovery.*

He gave us the weakest recovery since WWII.....on purpose?

*We added jobs every month.  Not one step backward.*

It's possible to grow so slowly that you never have a recession.
Was that what Obama was aiming for?


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Except for the EO he signed to stop H1-Bs and send lots of them home.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 2, 2020)

I made a fortune on Clont00n. I got out before the fall(dawt conned bubblehead idiocy)......I also left the US upon Dubya2 and PActz2 and sold my shit for 3X it's real value. I don't watch TV but I paid close attention to Peter Schiffs advice

In 2000 AMD broke the gigahertz barrier first with their Athlon processor.

I remember it was a big deal, like national news reported it. Back then we were at the tail end of what was called the megahertz wars. IPC was similar so you could just look at CPU's frequency and determine relative performance difference between CPUs based on clocks.

In 2006 AMD had a superior product, the Hammer (Opteron and Athlon 64s) Intel was caught off guard. AMD had a faster processor that also offered mainstream 64 bit computing. It was a huge deal.

AMD's market share went to 50%, but Intel bribed many of the top OEMs like HP and Dell, to not use AMD's processors. Intel caught up fairly quickly though, they had multiple teams working on different architectures to close the gap again.

Keep in mind, AMD is less than 1/10th the size of Intel. So any news of that kind will generate an immense hype because there is just so much room for AMD to grow.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 2, 2020)

I know. Never heard of it...


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 2, 2020)

eddiew said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Republicans truly believe they were born in the house they built with their own two hands.


----------



## eddiew (Mar 2, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


While I despise Trump ,he'll be gone soon enough  maybe in as long as 4 years  My fear is with the AH's who support him  They'll be infesting America for many years   and their little red neck children too


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 2, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Oh shit I didn't know.  Good for him.  Unfortunately it's all politics because a record number of those denials have been overturned on appeal, suggesting that the administration has been wrongfully rejecting qualified applicants for these coveted visas for high-skilled immigrants.

Immigration attorneys say many H-1B cases that would have been slam-dunk approvals during the Obama administration are now being improperly denied, which would explain the increase in reversals upon appeal.

“What we are seeing now is that approvable cases are being denied


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 2, 2020)

eddiew said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


These are the bush assholes and idiots from 2007.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 2, 2020)

eddiew said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...



You should be pleased if Trump wins, ed.    If the libs win, and implement the New Green Deal,  fracking will be outlawed as well as oil and coal, and these Red Neck families and red neck kids will be forced to move into the big cities like New York where you are at, in order to find work.    Trump wins, and they stay out in Flyover country.


----------



## eddiew (Mar 2, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Believe it or not Polak
+$558,237.00 (7.03%)
Day Change


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 2, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



They already are.  Every red neck town I go to or every red neck who comes here for training says no one in their high school lives in town still.  They had to leave to find work.

So while Mayberry is great for Floyd the barber, kids can't graduate from college and go work for him.  And only enough business for one barber.  One kid can take over goobers garage one day and one kid can one day become sheriff or the next Deputy Fife but most kids in small red neck towns have to leave or they will live near poverty for the rest of their lives.  

When it comes to well-being -- as measured by health, education and income -- the southern 'red states' continue to be in worse shape compared to their Yankee rivals

Yet the residents of red states seem to feel they’re prospering.  The Gallup index surveyed respondents about their career, social, financial, community, and physical well-being. To explain what makes them so happy, current and former residents repeat two themes: natural beauty and small, tight-knit communities.

They don't mind being without teeth or dental insurance as long as government stays out of their lives.

For median income, we found that 95 of the 100 poorest counties were located in red states. Here are the 10 poorest, all of them in red states:

1. Owsley County, Ky.

2. Jefferson County, Miss.

3. Wolfe County, Ky.

4. Brooks County, Texas

5. McCreary County, Ky.

6. Hudspeth County, Texas

7. Hancock County, Tenn.

8. Jackson County, Ky.

9. Clay County, Ky.

10. Holmes County, Miss.

For percentage of residents in poverty, we found that 93 of the 100 poorest counties were in red states.

I love some of Trump's cuts

Trump cuts to ObamaCare outreach to hit red states most

The move last month to cut 90 percent of funds to spur signups for healthcare.gov is likely to lead to fewer young and healthy people in the insurance pool — and thus higher costs in states with majority Trump voters, according to experts.

But Trump has been threatening to let ObamaCare implode for months and has not shouldered much blame for the consequences of that uncertainty, including high premiums and lack of insurers in some markets.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 2, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...




Good, glad to see you are benefiting from the Trump Economy


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 2, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...





The idea of President Trump is to bring energy businesses like Fracking and Manufacturing into a lot of America's hardest hit communities, and raise them up from being pummeled down to welfare states like they were under Obama.   Of course you are citing some really out-in-the-country counties there, but also Medium Sized cities like Youngstown and Canton and Erie and Johnstown have also been slapped down by the libs under Obama. That's why they turned against the libs in 2016. 25 and 30 point swings from 2012 to 2016 in medium sized counties like Mahoning and Mercer and Erie.

Many people with college educations and such , have left the heartlands already, you're right there.  But now , the New Green Deal wants to rip the rest of the jobs away from the people as well in tremendous areas like Fracking.


----------



## eddiew (Mar 2, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


LOL  Trump sits in the WH I take credit for what I do


----------



## eddiew (Mar 2, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


They don't care sealy ,,,Trump could piss in their boots and they'd praise him


----------



## Dick Foster (Mar 2, 2020)

Tread title remains accurate today. It was the largest single day point gain in history today so yes that's another record.


----------



## eddiew (Mar 2, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Tread title remains accurate today. It was the largest single day point gain in history today so yes that's another record.


Now the question  is if rate cuts will keep it going  to at least recover some of the recent losses


----------



## Dick Foster (Mar 2, 2020)

I


eddiew said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Tread title remains accurate today. It was the largest single day point gain in history today so yes that's another record.
> ...



The DOW will see a close over 30K before we get to the election.


----------



## eddiew (Mar 2, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> I
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> ...


26700 now   You're asking for a lot   Think it all depends on inroads to coronavirus  and rate cuts


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 2, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I have heard that most of the appeals have been rejected.
My family and friends have kids who are now programming on Wall Street and the kids say that Indians are scarce.
My son has a lot of Indian friends and their relatives have been sent back to India in droves.


----------



## Dick Foster (Mar 2, 2020)

eddiew said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...



Do you need me to reiterate? Remember it was rapidly closing in on 30k just a few trading days ago and I was afraid my prediction would come true too soon. There was really no good reason behind the fall so there doesn't have to be any for the resurgence. 
It was for all intents and purposes just another shit show put on to shake the rubes down,  pick their pockets and fleece them.  Fear and greed are their primary weapons of choice and suckers still fall for it every time.


----------



## eddiew (Mar 2, 2020)

I have no problem with 30,000 or more  I bought MSFT and AAPL on friday and hope they keep going


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 2, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Obama is appointing Supreme Court justices now?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Asshole cancer. They didn't call him bath house Barry for nothing.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 2, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


What does that have to Do with Obama appointing Supreme Court justices?

You are trying to hard, and you really aren't very good at this.

Go home, kid.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 2, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Just 3 or 4 more conservatives on the Supreme Court.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 6, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



I got the big raise before Trump won.  But yes sales are still good knock on wood he hasn't ruined my industry yet.

But, I find it interesting Art Van survived the Bush Great Recession but now 3 years into Trump's presidency they are closing.  

Art Van Furniture stores closing: Midwest retailer to liquidate

Midwest's top furniture and mattress retailer, announced Thursday it is shutting down and will begin liquidation sales at all of its company-owned stores in Michigan, Illinois, Missouri and Ohio.

That's 3700 employees out of work.  Things like this don't happen in a booming economy.  I guess Trump didn't lower their taxes enough huh?


----------



## eddiew (Mar 6, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew said:
> ...


And there goes Michigan  back into the blue column  followed hopefully  along with Penn and Wisc


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 6, 2020)

eddiew said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



A Republican friend of mine said perception is reality.  If people believe Trump's economy is better, then it is.  Well when they see things like this they have to wonder if Trump's economy really is all that good for the middle class.  If people aren't buying couches and chairs how great is the economy?  This reminds me of the Bush years.  Republicans said it was a great economy all the way leading up to the great recession right at the end of that dumb fuckers 2nd term.  Perfect timing.


----------

